# My bio-cube Adventure........



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK Time to start my thread as holidays are coming and we are going to start our 29gl bio cube very soon .
And I have put in an offer (i hope gets accepted) for another bio-cube .
I am going to start a brand new cycle without cheating in the new bio-cube and i have a plan already .
My LR i am going to get at Quangs(after the cycle)
and this tank will be exclusively for local frags and stuff ,am going to go right to the little guy for everything for this tank so To me it will be interesting what i end up with ,the only thing that will be store baught is the LR ,unless theres a little guy who sells LR .
I was woundering what peoples opinion on tthe Oceanic Bio Cube Cartridge .
You think it would work or should i just use LR in the back compartments ..............tough call for me as carbon is cheaper to just buy (from UTC) but then I would need some kind of filter anyideas on a home made filter for the bio?
There are 4 compartments and I will not be running a skimmer .
All ideas welcome 
Thanks Doreen


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neat. I want to try a BC one day, but I doubt I'll ever do it. 

If you want to know about upgrades and modifications made to biocubes, or any AIO nano tank, check out nano-reef.com. There are a lot of really nice AIO tanks with all the mods that you can ask for.

Also good for ideas or ordering is nanotuners.com and nanocustoms.com

Good luck with the build. So it's going to be all local frags and stuff? Neat


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I went there thanks .
but i cant seem to find any retro bio-cubes .
ask tabitha if theres no clear map ill never find it .........lol
but ill keep trying .
I was thinking to use just rubble but then maybe just put in some sponge to remove the grime .
We are going to try and get peices tomorrow to get this cube up and going .


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

For the activated carbon just use a filter sock.

I just bought a couple 6 and 12 g nano and considering the Nano Viper

These systems have come a long way in recent years and there are several mods out there. I have the 12g up for sale and have the 6g to do some testing with zoas. The only media I will be using in mine is carbon and not using the sponge at all.

Hope this helps Doreen
Chris


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yep thanks ...
Whats your 12 gl like ?
yes i was going to grab the carbon from you when i get my frag pack after i cycled it ,i have plenty of media bags .
I think i may use one compartment for filter floss which should take most scum out and then use the other 3 for rubble ,carbon and some plants but depending on the lights i may have to get hubby to rig something in the back .
Hopefully we can get the cycle started soon so i can go see you


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We are going to try and get to big al's tomorrow for a cord and argontie and a stand ...
So im really hoping to get it set up this weekend so should be cycled withing 6 weeks


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

well im so frustrated with this stupid bio-cube i just want to scream and break it lol
I called big al;s yesterday to see if they had the adapter that i need and said yes but then when i got there NO well poor guy i cursed him and said your a liar lol
So now hubby and i will go to home depot and see if we can rig something up .
The thing is a pain lol
We got a snail ome it is massive size of half a orange with tenicles poking out really creapy looking .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK 28 gl on hold till we can figure out the fans ...
but tonight we are going to start a full cycle on 12 gl nano cube .
Going to put argonite (shallow i think)
25 lbs of rock 
and 3 to 4 raw shrimp and the waiting beginssssssss
We are all excited and cant wait lol(about 4 to 6 week wait)
Will post pics as soon as we get started


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well its full and ready but i havent any sand ....will go get some tomorrow b4 i put in the raw shrimp .
ITS running smoothly and decided to put it on my night table .
I have plenty of dead rock (probably too much)
I shall not need much ass i think i will use this tank for seahorses,so im hoping to find some good macro and may put a few frag zoa's .
OH boy this is exciting ,as soon as its cycled i shall run up to quangs for a few peices of LR grrr going to take weeks.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We got the argonite sand and going to be starting my cycle today .
We also got a few different kinds of macro algae and a feather duster colony of purple and pink (pretty)
Im going to cycle with the algae,not sure if i will use the packeet with the sand (live sand)
So my plan is sea horses time to do more research 

p.s i forgot to mention ........I got into a tiff with hubby over the 28 gl biocube so im scraping it lol not worth getting into it with hubby to keep .
congrats on your new tank cid


----------



## Redox600 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey there! What do you mean you are cycling with macro algae? I'm not familiar with that aspect of cycling? Also you have added livestock (featherdusters) before the cycle has finished?

I too have started a 29G Biocube, but put in the sand (coarse and fine aragonite), put in the mostly cured live rock, got my salinity where it should be and have left the lights off in the tank until the cycle has completed and tank parameters have stabilized.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ............
Yes you can put macro algae in while you cycle its about 5 buxs a fair sized bag or less even .
I used the finest argonite for a deep sand bed and found it was way dusty so i just threw in a bag of it and this morning it was clear .
Oh no i would not put anything in that tank (till full cycle)
I have a 20 gl SW set up (over a year ,just upgraded tanks)

I would leave the lights on the proper times (run it like normal)
I usually turn them on in am shut at night , have to now with the plant in it .
I am cycling with raw shrimp ,so tonight i will rinse the rest of my rock and put it in then the shrimp and turn the heat up a little highter so it rots faster .
Depending on my amm spike in 2 weeks i may have to do it again .
not sure what im going toi do after its cycled about livestock , im going to get my clowns from my friends and put them in for 4 months untill its more established then send them back when i pick out some seahorses.

Just a few tips on corals .
I have been through a number of very bad things from buying corals .
flat worms (5 different kinds) spiders (can wipe out your tank by eating everything) and red slime algae which is a real PITA

This is what i have in my arsonel to prevent these things .
Flat worm exit = hard to find and big als wont carry it either (40 buxs)
red slime remover = can get that almost anywhere (30 buxs)
fix dipping water with these 2 things and i dip , quartine and then do a few more dips .
Now for the spiders well your pretty much in trouble if you get them .
they survived many tests that i did on them ,i put some in fresh water and they survived more then 5 days the only thing they didnt survive was boiling water .
the only thing that can be done is qt and look with a red light about 3 to 5 hours after lights out and look around the base of all your corals , i hope you never see them attached to the base , but the only way is to pluck them off and let me tell you they really cling in . you can see them very well with the red light .
most of these things are usually overlooked by chain stores , but if you get from fellow reefers everything should be very safe.

the waiting so sucks im really going to hate this cycle .
I got a perfect coral and the cute featherdusters for the 12 gl and 2 frags from UTC which have great color and opening nicely so i cant wait to get them where they belong  
you thing the spagetti rock is ok for seahorses?
And i was woundring , does the tank have enough flow ? i put in my nano k and i think it may be too much for sea horses .
thanks D


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Doreen, while your tank is cycling it is a good idea to reduce your lighting schedule if not turning it off all together for a couple of weeks.

If you truly have a DSB it is a good idea not to use a fine/sugar aragonite.

The spaghetti rock will do just fine. I'm trying to get another tank the exact same as yours as a seahorse tank and will be setting it up very similar. The key is to have macro in there so the horses can hold onto and ensure the flow isn't very high.

HTH's

Chris


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Great !
Yes i waas thinking to not have the ph in .
what im going to do is weave the macro and tie it to the rock so they have hanging things , but with the plants in there already i will have to have the lights on a few hours ?
I was thinking on adding a cup or 2 of crushed coral to the DSB as i already put the 20 lbs in of the other .
then i have to try and get my hands on copepods .
I cant wait till you get yours going .
We should get different seahorses so we can do a trade 
chances i may have to either order myself from the farm or try and get it special order


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

When you are ready for them I can get captive bred seahorse.

Chris


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I havent made a choice yet but im looking at the rare orange ones
but i want to get the other tank from you up and going first lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> I havent made a choice yet but im looking at the rare orange ones
> but i want to get the other tank from you up and going first lol


12g HQI's will be in tomorrow. Hopefully I will have an answer on the 28g ones for you when I talk to the supplier tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

sea-u-marine has two types, the brown and the yellow, one is 109/each and one is 129/each

I think they can order the orange

cheers


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Seahorses*

<delurk>Katalyst also knows of a local seahorse breeder.</delurk>


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey HI there tabitha ........... I shall ask kat when she comes over after her vacation! thanks a bunch.

So my daughter was here cliking pictures for me so when she sends them to me i shall try and post them but with the new internet i cant figure anything out lol.
hopefully tonight


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok hubby and i were talking and he is either tricking me to screw around with the electronics on the new tank or he is right lol.
seahorses are so expensive and we are looking for 2 that will probaby cost a few hundred each .
So my venture will be a power sorce incase power goes out and chiller/heater for the nano .
now he said we could propably get a power box like the ones used for computers(coming from a computer programmer)
But cant we get one thats rechargable for tanks ?


I have lost livestock from temp control so for this summer i might have to do something maybe not because we have it in our bedroom so maybe ill wait to see first .

to my surprise this is the first tank that he actually likes he even turned on the LEDS when he went to bed , it is actually soothing .
Maybe ill get one for julie's room!!!
money tight after xmass but going to try and get it next weekend .


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You mean UPS (uninterruptible power supply) for PCs? That would work but you want to budget its power capacity vs your power needs. I assume you need to keep power heads and heaters running in case of power outage, but running chillers on top will be very power hungry and typical system for personal computers will not be able to sustain operating your tank for extended power outage.

UPS systems are not meant to replace power source, rather they are safeguard in that they will supply enough power to run your system to save all work and shutdown the system safely.

I'm sure there are systems available for fish tanks but considering those are rare, they are probably custom made thus pricey.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

we thautght of that .. but would just use it to run the pump and monitor everything else .
Without flow death so thats our main concern .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok finally 
day 1 ........... we added the packet from the live sand and 3 frozen raw shrimp ,I cleaned the spagetti rock and put it in (too much extra I shall save )
So at least 5 weeks and waiting ............I cant wait to pick some live rock from quang's .

I closed down the 5gl tank as i need it ready for the new shrimp coming .
and as soon as i get it cleaned i will start a FW cycle (with used media from my other tank)
I will try and figure out my phone picture thing and get pictures up (I hope)

bedtime


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG my friends hubby woke me earily and off to fish stores all day .

I actually caved and got 2 blue tangs and tomato like clown .........only cost me 70 bucks awesome deal no tax


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

It looks like my clown has whiskers 2 on each side and he made a beeline right to the anemone ,and is so happy he is flapping his fins like crazy just funny to watch .
OH i have to go get my friens to help me get pictures up its awesome!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds like you got a very good deal there. Which store did you go to?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

conix67 said:


> sounds like you got a very good deal there. Which store did you go to?


It's a secret, but I know 

thanks for the frag blossom!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol .....your welcome 

its on sheperd and brimley ill get the address after 
I think i posted last year .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh my goodness here i thaught i had 2 blue tangs rolmao
We actually have 2 hippo tangs of the lighter blue

http://fins.actwin.com/species/index.php?t=9&i=128

now to find the type of clown i have 
ok i found it 
we have a type of Maroon Clownfish ... we got the clarkiis back and now the color it perfect


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well today i am not happy .....both tangs are dead .
but the tang survived .
So time to think something is up with my tank the only fish that live is clowns .
next weekend we shall go to quangs for some new LR and hope no fireworms .
IM SAD WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

what?! oh boooooooooo

any idea what/if something killed them? or where they just laying around dead?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

honestly i think it was the fireworms .
as at night they wedge flat for sleeping and my guess the firewors got it .
It s too bad because I have had this rock a very long time i dont know how they got so infested .
i need to figure a way to get critters from the rock and put into another tanks b4 i kill this rock .
without getting the worms lol
We got a bottle of superbac to cycle the tank in 4 days .
I will move the survivor to the new tank after that and then start taking LR out .grrrrrr gonna have to frag all my corals they have them too lol
What a pain
the fireworms are eating it as we speak............


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your tangs however, they're not suited to nano cubes, they need a lot of swimming space, 70g!

Maybe next time consider a six line wrasse -- they might help with your fire worm problem! http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1378+375&pcatid=375


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Over a year ago i mentioned i found fireworms on another forum and you know what they said ....... naw you must be mistaken they are hard to get ROLMAO i said nope its them .......................lol trust me its them


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

they were not in the nano cube .............the cube is cycling

oh but i want that fish !!!!!!!!
we are going to try put in a sponge to get some critters lol









ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff I was so haPPY and now this .............
This is awefull ,why always me .
Well i have plans to close this tank anyway take out all the sand clean and startup again .
the algae is in the sand and im going to replace the sand ,although the algae is pretty much under control (knock on wood lol)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I doubt it was the fireworms. Something else must have happened. Are you checking your water condition?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yep everrything perfect .......
Fireworms yep they sure do eat fish they stun them then eat them alive .
I did some reading lol

honestly , everything dies except clowns in my tank .

omg you should see the tank after a feeding .........got to be hundreds .
we got about 50 to 100 from the sump last week


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

How much are you are you feeding your tank? Perhaps the bristleworms are multiplying because of the excess food?

Do they look like this: http://www.seaslugforum.net/factsheet.cfm?base=polychaete










Coral banded shrimp are also known to get rid of them.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

YEP i thaught that 2 . but nothing in the tank but corals and baby shrimp and i cut back on the feeding .
This might be another reason too they would get the fish i am now thinking .

I just had a chat with hubby and im going to try nott to kill my rock .
We are going to set the sump up and put raised egg crate then rock on it see how many we can get that way . maybe put some food on the bottom lol

You think that will work ?

i feed tank phyto/cyclopeeze the food from UTC now every 2 to 3 days I was longer then that for algae problem .

good pages tabitha thanks !!!

gee wish i could figure out my cell camera to show you these brasin buggers lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was thinking on splitting my anemone but I sure do have bad luck rolmao .
IM scared to do it , when i got it , didnt do well for the first little while and now its just doing awesome big and full around 2x the size when i got it .
Maybe ill wait or buy a different one lol


I talked to the lady at the store and she said dont worrie Ill set you up next time you come in with a good deal .
She is so nice .
Ill wait till i get my rock figured out lol


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> How much are you are you feeding your tank? Perhaps the bristleworms are multiplying because of the excess food?
> 
> Do they look like this: http://www.seaslugforum.net/factsheet.cfm?base=polychaete
> 
> ...


The worms I see are all like picture A. Coral banded shrimp will get them but won't they mess other things up too? They don't look very friendly anyway.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry you got them worms from me ... best to try and get rid of them b4 they get out of control like me .
I will be sure to not use any of those rocks for the new tanks .
Did you find any on the rock from quangs ? im thinking grabbing a few peices on weekend


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

No problem. Actually I do not mind having them in my tank. I don't think they caused any trouble yet, and they are supposed to be helping things out.

It's just that they are not very cute


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i kicked started my cycle with superbac yesterday night and readings today are awesome 

First test

AMM=8.0
RITES=2.0
RATES=40
PH=7.8

I am so happy ,I have used this stuff b4 and was a great product ,I put in the extra in the bottle and i like the numbers except the ph .
Im guessing it may be the rock affecting the ph hopefully will even out after i get some live rock in it .


test today wed dec 31

AMM=4.0
RITES=5.0
RATES=160+ THE COLOR IS OFF THE CHARTS 
PH=7.8

woohoo what a spike


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So in doing my research i found a place that sells the seahorse i want

http://seahorse.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=45
but im not sure if they can ship here .
in my reading I will need these as a food sorce

http://seahorse.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2
red shrimp 
So now what we will do is see if we can get these red shrimps and set up the 5gl brackish see if wee can grow them

going to be a long process b4 we actually get seahorses but will be well woth it .

the thing about buying from this place tho is you cant sell the offspring and couldnt really keep them all grrrr


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im sick so bare with me and parrot screaming aruggggg.
OK here goes 
I got my clarki from my friend oh they love being bAck in their home .
they took over the anemone and the bubble coral, needless to say both corals are loving it and look so good!
The new maroon clown whiskers is his name ,well he was in hiding so i didnt notice he was beat up ................poor whiskers.
so today im at pc and hear noises look and the clarkii is feeding whiskers to the anemone arugggg
new tank not ready i dont want to take them back so i put whiskers in a floating trap attached with the mag float and a powerhead pushing water through the trap , a book is covering half the trap and lights are half .
Poor guy he looks pretty bad .
They were fighting over housing the anemone .
Is it safe to have him in trap till tank is ready ? sometime next week.
think i may send the clarkii back for good , they are housed with many different clowns in the other tank but act like this in mine ...must be all over the anemone


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee I feel so bad for whiskers. I love maroons. 

The seahorse you want is HAWT!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Them clarkii's are still trying to bombard whiskers but he is safe and looking much happier in the trap .
better then anemone food lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Funny ......... when i got here there was no salties ..........well wtac but with his life (poor guy) and work he wasnt here much .
I was like trying to drag people here to gta salty from other sites and i think a few are still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok i feel better


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

O_O? Blossom you wanna send me a PM?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Doreen, what's going on?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nope .......... im sick and its all hubbys falt ...............
he somehow forgot i was alergic to dust ......and you know his corner filled with junk boxes well he started going through them without turning the air filters on grrrrrrrrrrrrrr now im sick cant breathe nose and throat bleeding and feels like pins and needles .........Im gonna hide his chocolate or let julie eat it hehehehe

geee why cant men think sometimes ......... hahaha


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHA feel julie the chocolate and then go out and let him babysit  rofl


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ROLMAO ......... can you just see her on chocolate    lmao


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok i have a question .
The spagetti rock has lowered my ph , how long can i expect this from the rock ?
Or will this go away when i put LR in the 12 gl nano ?

Thanks 
last testing was sky high 

dec 31
AMM=4.0
RITES=5.0
RATES=160+ THE COLOR IS OFF THE CHARTS 
PH=7.8

so im not going to even test it for another few days ........its coming along nicely and the macro algae is looking better


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Give is 24-48 hrs. I added 65lbs to my sump 3 days ago and my ph went from 8.1 down to 7.9 Today when I checked it was back up to 8.1 You can expect parameter changes anytime you add something new to your tank especially only being 12g. Once you add your rock and subtrate you are looking at less than 12g of water volume.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So it may take longer thats ok too , maybe after a few water changes .
I really love that rock ph cant deter me 
It is the best rock to have for a reef ........ but this happens with any dead rock so i expected it lol 
So because its a 12 gl i will wait a little longer then after the cycle .
Thanks for the thaughts now i have a better plan .
I forgot that for a moment about the smaller tanks lol .
jim has my mind thinking of the new tank here and the work i have yet to do with it lol 
Thanks chris


p.s the maroon clown is healing nicely in his floating trap ,,,, i cant even see where his tail was injured ..........wtg whiskers cant wait to get you in your new home!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be starting a FIREWORM EXIT experiment today or tomorrow ......
hubby and i have been debating for hours and we have come up with a plan  
hope it works .
Going to put the LR in my sump and starve it .... then going to raise the rock and put food on the bottom .... let see hoe many them bugger i get hehehe ..... oh dont worrie ill get pictures!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

.............


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

omg i did it ...............woo hoo tabithat   i figured out the phone camera yehhhhh now to get pictures up 


OK ill give it a shot now 

more coming ..........
Whiskers the maroon clown .............. and the tangs RIP............


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK here is the 12gl nightstand tank ...........still cycling and LR coming tomorrow


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yehhh no amm .............
rite and rates still sky high but shouldnt take long now .......maybe a week

AMM OPPM
RITES 5.0PPM
RATES 80 PPM
The waiting is a killer ..........


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I put 1 LR in and gonna watch it lol
Will have to break the rest and wait my hand is burning from sticking in the tank grrr ......


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking good. That's a nice night light


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

it sure is ........... thanks to you 

Now to recover and get back on plan god i hate waiting lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG that superbac worked way too good and the waiting is killing me grrrr 
So my maroon is still in the trap and dont look to spunky so the clarki's have to go down to jasons tank untill the nano is cycled .
Good thing we are good friends and help eachother lol

The new LR is in a rubbermaid with powerhead , no need for a heater its so hot in here lol.
So tonight will be long and hard .......them fish are impossibl to catch so i have to take all the rock out  and think ill do a clean up and big waterchange while im at it .

And im going to take a few peices and test my theory on the fire worms , and maybe rig a trap with a 2 l coke bottle ...this will be interesting .

my educated guess on the nano being ready is about 2 more weeks  
Will try and get some pictures up 
im dora "i can do it"
finally !!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yehhh ...............I think that live rock did the trick jim 
Glad i grabed it .
AMM=0ppm
RITES=0ppm
RATES= still debating lol 10 or inbetween 10 and 20 .....

So i shall do a waterchange tonight and put more rock in and maybe stick something extra in     .

Yippie ........


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

probably helped speed it up a tad  glad you're happy!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok water change done frags treated and in the tank ........ill just wait a hour and snap a picture


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

best i could do lol
The zoas didnt like their flat worm exit dip lol im sure they will recover soon .
Frags from UTC came with the tank !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The zoa's are still upset only the yellow are open ......... the ones from UTC are so pretty i hope they open soon ....maybe they need to adjust to the lower light wattage ?
Ill feed a bit later and see


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I try to dip each of my colonies onces a month and they can take a while to open back up. I dip in fresh water and then water with iodine. What are the instructions on the flatworm exit? I know some of them require you to dose for a couple of days not running carbon then use carbon to extract the chemicals.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I didnt douse the tank ........ would probably kill everything lol 
What i did was dip them in a solution of sw and 2 drops flat worm exit .... none came off after 15 min then i rinsed them in just plain sw and put them in the 12 gl .
I knew 15 min was ok cause i did the other peice and they came off in troves and were but dead after 15 min it killed amphpods and fireworm (baby one)


When i dipped yours tho nothing came off ...... but i kept them in a trap ...

It worked great was well worth the 38 bux's

when you come maybe you could teach me your system  
When i get the other tank and cycled im going to close this tank and treat it put new sand and restart .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

p.s .... i am very pleased that yours had none


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> When i get the other tank and cycled im going to close this tank and treat it put new sand and restart .


What??? But... but... it's such a great start, the rocks, frags and tank look so good!!!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> When i dipped yours tho nothing came off ...... but i kept them in a trap


When I pack up the frags I do a fresh water dip first. You may occasionally get a small bristle worm but shouldn't get anything else.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I fed the tank and some opened yehhh ...i havent seen them under actinic lights b4 ...............
OH so pretty ..........glow orange my daughter fell asleep to the glowing shimmer .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Most of the frags are open and everything looks great !

Now i cant wait to get the HQI because i need to let the parrot out more without stress of her flying into the open tank .
You never know i may just go to FW hahaha I sooo love the new tank !!!

Hopefully i can get it in the next 3 weeks ....... then this tank will go up for sale or trade even ....if you dont have expensive birds its perfect!!!! lol

Chris what lights are on my 12 gl ......thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay blossom I am happy they are doing well!

If i wasnt so broke i'd go crazy for some of UTS's frags lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

The 12g Nano you currently have has the PC Lighting (PowerCompacts). If I recall it has the 24w PC 50/50 bulb.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh i feel you ME TOO!!!!
His have great coloring and im crappy at pictures i have tried many times to get a good pick of them and cant so i gave up till i can take them better.
At that price i would of ordered 1 of everything rolmao .......
maybe he will have another sale when we have play money lol



so that would be 48 total .... maybe less at the wat the lighting is situated in the hood .......have you seen the way they are put in ? weird to me lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

see that chris we are talking about U lol ...................in front of you tho !!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH im so excited ................ hopefully if all goes well i will have some additions for the new tank .......
As you all know my rule is no store baught stuffs .........
And so far i just have stuff in there from others .
So im excited and cant wait ...........
yippie ....... Im going to set up a qt tank when i get the energy and hopefully will have some pics friday or saturday ...
I am going to be very religous about this new tank so may takeup to 6 to 8 weeks b4 i put them in  , i hate waiting and it looks soooo bare..........................
I would like to have something small from everyone when it is completed


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH we had so much fun last night julie and i had like a nano party b4 bed .
We proped up our pillows and has the mag/glass and flash lights with the colored attachments and did viewing on the nano .
Wow .....we saw worms ...makes me feel like a kid again and all the excitement of finding creepy crawlys and worms .
I wounder what julie will be when she grows up , maybe we have taught her too many things she wont be able to decide !
I think maybe biology or electronics maybe both .
The rock i got from jim is very entertaining ........glad i got it !
Will be setting up a QT tonight for our new entertainment we are getting this week !
Will not be getting anything now untill i get my 29 gl HQI .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG the 12gl coming along nicely ......... im being invaded with diatoms Woohooo i love it ..... and i saw 1 copepod on the glass last night yippie ... this meanes hydros are soon to follow .
I love this stuff when it happens its telling me we are starting to establish the tank!!!!!!
I shall do my water changes asap now and scrub a few snails and get them in for a meal of diatoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Welll............yesterday i thaught something was wrong but was so tired and just went to bed my bubble coral died and wiped out a few things lol
im hoping things will bounce back so i will do waterchanges untill i see some signs of life ..........if not i shall clear everything out .

I had plans to get a 6line wrasse today as per erics suggestion to eat the fireworms but will wait now .............
I will move snails and crabs and whiskers and the anemone if she bounces back to the 12gl .
take the sand out new water and then get a 6line wrasse get the rock free of the fire worms one way or another ....then shut this tank down .............

the brain has so far survived the worst of the worst and looks ok right now .
Darn antipasta survived little buggers .
So i think it was all my falt went joe juice crazy and i think the bubble coral didnt like it .........poor thing i had that almost 2 years grrrrr.

my green star hasnt opened and lights are on


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i think the anemone and whiskers are saved .........
out of 10 astrea snails only 2 are alive .
We shall start moving the LR to sump and im going to hook up my return pump so i wont have to use any powerheads .
Im not sure yet but think maybe 1 SW is good ....
Think i may now invest more in FW and plants and pleco's...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

My astrea snail seem to have come around ...
and are cleaning the diatom outbreak really well .
Am picking up stuff from another member this week if all goes as planned (knock on wood)
So everything is going perfect in the 12gl so far !!!!!!

the 20gl is now off and everything going in sump tonight .......
and the QT will carry anything that may still survive from it .

now to get the fire worms out  and get some pictures !!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes i know im selling some stuff and ..........NO im not getting out of SW .....
I just have too much stuff laying around that isnt used and I would like to get this place painted in the next 2 months with less stuff to move  ...
and you know alain wont help lol

Once i get organized with everything I shall get a few things !!!

Im afraid to look at what awesome tanks you have builed up ........
So i shall say here ... Im amazed you guys are doing AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK now that the sale is on hold and we have some clearing out to do ...
I am (with hubbys help) moving the 12gl to living room .
and the fact I hate people in my bedroom ROLMAO worried about my perfume collection ........OMG im a collector of perfume too!
It will end up where the bettas are (as they go in julies room after the redo. now I can admire it while its here  

Im going to hope I only need to take out 5 gl water ,but with all the sand im thinking maybe more .
and more antipasta zapping ........for some reason they are coming up out of no where and I had none in the tank .
hope I dont break it now lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

sucessfull move and no fussing between Alain and I ..... starting to think Thats an omen lol 
it looks so nice where it is now   
besides everyone in the tanks (wont mention whiskers lol)is very upset with me 
but should be fine in hour or so .
My green star are coming back in a bang woohoo I was thinking 50 more bux down the drain lol
After jim came I stuck it in the nano and just coming open now that was a good 2 to3 weeks ago!!! maybe longer .
More to do tonight B4 I snap pictures


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yehhh .......I won my very first bid on ebay .......11 coral frags and hairy mushroom !!!!!
I cant wait to pick them up!!!!
and it was a steal .......... tyvm Chris


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They sell coral frags on ebay?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah chris mentioned it, I saw the link somewhere - at least I got to it from something lol, 11 zoo's and 1 hair shroom


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

they do sell frags on ebay 
yehh im glad I got the bid ... I thaught 4 sure someone would steal it from me lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I thought the selling and buying of live things was prohibited on ebay.ca? Or do frags fall in the same grey area as plants?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I thought the selling and buying of live things was prohibited on ebay.ca? Or do frags fall in the same grey area as plants?


Hi Eric

Corals, live aquarium plants, trees (ie Mangrove), snails, live rock, live sand, hermit crabs etc are sold on ebay without any issues. When you drill into Aquarium in ebay there is a section for corals. This was our first posting on ebay for corals and will be posting more packages in the future. We won't be posting one off corals, just packages.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I snapped up some pics ... yehh my green stars are ALIVE!!!!!!!
I thaught they were dead and I waited a month and look yehhhh .....

frags are from underthesea and 12 more coming this weekend!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I wasnt able to pick up my frags ... sry chris .
And for some reason I feel so wiped out .
Did my waterchange in less then 15 min and havent sorted the tank yet .
falling behind schedual .
I have decided whiskers will need to find a new home and Maybe I shall get something smaller like firefish 2 shrimps and wait many more months then get a mandrin..at least this way with 2 shrimps having babies to feed the mandrin  maybe I will try find 3 small ones .
I will have to then lower the sand level a tad and put the rock directly on bottom (it isnt now )


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I did get my awesome frags ! thanks Underthesea .
the tank is looking so much better now with something in it !
After I do my clean up and clean the glass this weekend I shall post some pictures ..... I traded mt clown as he got way to big and now im looking into getting a smaller clown and im hoping once it outgrows the tank I will be able to get a seahorse ...... just awaiting the tank to age!!!!!!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> I did get my awesome frags ! thanks Underthesea .
> the tank is looking so much better now with something in it !
> After I do my clean up and clean the glass this weekend I shall post some pictures ..... I traded mt clown as he got way to big and now im looking into getting a smaller clown and im hoping once it outgrows the tank I will be able to get a seahorse ...... just awaiting the tank to age!!!!!!


Your welcome !  More frags are posted. We are going to put an offer on a new home in Brooklin tomorrow. Urrrgggg, moving will be a nightmare. Have already started looking for a new tank as we are going to have closing dates at minimum 7 days apart just to do the move. If I can't find the tank I want 72x30x24 I'm gonna build my own but go bigger 84x36x24. Frag tanks are on there way already 8 of them to be exact measuring 36x24x6. I will have lots more frags for you very soon, I think you need a bigger tank 

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes I was thinking the same thing bigger tank .... now that I have just about all the FW tanks that I need I shall start saving for my original plan that I had with you !
But not untill I paint lol .
We love brookland ... you are going to like it too , the farms are great! we always go that way for fresh fruites and vegies every year! its a great area !!! good luck with everything! and congrats!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Your welcome !  More frags are posted. We are going to put an offer on a new home in Brooklin tomorrow. Urrrgggg, moving will be a nightmare. Have already started looking for a new tank as we are going to have closing dates at minimum 7 days apart just to do the move. If I can't find the tank I want 72x30x24 I'm gonna build my own but go bigger 84x36x24. Frag tanks are on there way already 8 of them to be exact measuring 36x24x6. I will have lots more frags for you very soon, I think you need a bigger tank
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics


 Wow 8 frag tanks! Are they all going to be in the basement of your new house?

Looks like your aquaculture operation will be in high gear after the move! looking forward to this.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Wow 8 frag tanks! Are they all going to be in the basement of your new house?
> 
> Looks like your aquaculture operation will be in high gear after the move! looking forward to this.


Don't want to steal this thread, if we get this house it's just a matter of selling our, possesion on the new one is as early as next weekend.

Plant right now is to go with a nursery/greenhouse racking system. I can probably go with 4-6 tanks stacked. If the plan goes well I will be upping the number of tanks. For now this will be all basement operation, however there are some options I'm already in discussions over. As Blossom said it's farm country up there  Stay tuned !!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you mean brooklin the states? I've been eyeballing your items for sale  

I think I might aim for purple corals and things too. I love purple


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Brooklyn, Ontario, I assume?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooklin,_Ontario

wow, 8 frag tanks. Are you going to move into SPS anytime soon?


----------

